# Plant is yellowing



## scoobydoo (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello fellow growers,

I am having a problem with some of my plants outdoors. The plants are yellowing and I am not sure how to treat it.  I am sure it is the fertilizer but am not sure what strength to put on. Plants are healthy other than that. Thanks for the help.  Happy growing. Scoobydoo


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 24, 2005)

Please provide more info. how old is the plant, what kinda soil is it in? when do you fert?


----------



## scoobydoo (Jul 24, 2005)

The plants are clones and are in the ground about 3 weeks.  The supplier said not to fertilize for 2 weeks cause he thought he overfertilized. I have given it one dose of 20-20-20. The plants are in good shape otherwise and are growing. We have been going thru a heat spell with drought as well. But plants have been well watered. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 25, 2005)

Were the clones hardened off before you put them outside?
They're clones meaning they were raised inside under totally different conditions than outside, which is harsher.  If they went straight from the growroom to outside, there's your problem.
When taking plants from inside to out, a transistion period is very helpful.  Take them outside for a few hours one day, a few more hours the next day, etc. until they've adapted to their new environment.

If I were you I'd flush the medium (eliminating any prob with nutrient imblance), then start anew with your fert.


----------



## skunk (Aug 11, 2005)

I Have 3 Big Plants . We Had Dry Spell. I Kept Watering With Hose Alil Bit Each Night Just To Wake Them Up.well All The Sudden We Had 2 Big Rain Storms In Three Days Time . I Was Thinking Well Just Washed My Miracle Grow Off. So I Went Out The Next Day And Gave Them A Gallon A Piece Of Miracle Grow .then Leaves Started Turning Yellow. So I Dug It Up Today And Tryed Transplanting It On Higher Ground.will This Help Me Or Hurt Me ? My Plant I Transplanted  Is 6 Feet Talland Already Has Buds .purple Ones At That .buds Are Not Wilting Just Leaves .help Me Please .dont Want The Kids To Lose There Xmas Money .ty.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 12, 2005)

You might have killed your plant by digging it up.
Also, you may be killing them by using miracle grow.  I suggest using a better flowering nutrient.
Let the soil dry out between waterings.


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 12, 2005)

Actually switched the nutrient to something plant prod it is a 20-20-20 mix that an old timer gave me .plants are looking much better, lots of rain and cleared more space
scooby


----------

